# Must Have Kit, Canadian Style



## gun plumber (1 Oct 2004)

KIT                                                                                                                                          

1.BOOTS-Danner Acadias                                                               

2.SOCKS-Newly issued grey wool sock                                       

3.MULTI-TOOL-Leatherman Charge Xti

4.KNIFE-CRKT M-13-13Z                                                                          

5.UPPER BODY-Alpha liner                                                     
                                -New long underwear                                

6.GLOVES-CWW gloves                                                                            
                     -Issued CF Piliot gloves                                                            

7.NECK\HEAD -Polar fleece touque
                              -New style Balaclava

8.OTHER-CADPAT rigger's belt                                                   
                  -CADPAT IPE bag                                                               
                  -CamelBak Mule in OD                                                                                                                                                         
                  -Patrol Sling                                                                                                          
                  -64 pattern ruck frame
                  -Polar fleece Bivy liner
                  -Shemagh


----------



## pappy (2 Oct 2004)

Sungpak:
    'Sleeka' jacket (spelling?)
    thier Merlin 3 sleeping bag, great bag for most of the year in mild areas / times, I've used mine down into the mid teens F and stayed warm without any additional clothing.  
    Granted I sleep warm and this is below thier comfort rated level.  Compresses down smaller then a soccer ball or even a tad larger then a softball.

Buffalo Cothing Systems:
    Windshirt (single layer Pertex shirt) (compresses smaller then a wallet, and windproof up to around 50 mph, I highly recommend them)
    Special 6 Double P shirt (pertex 6 outer / fleece plie liner) ( I prefer these over my Gore Windstopper Fleece)

I just picked up a new Intergral Designs North Twin Sleeping bag a few weeks back, looking forward to heading up past 5000 feet next week to give it a try.
hummm this bag is olive green, I wonder who they made these for?   ;D  I do have a unusal supply channel  

Damn nicer then the old Mountain Bag the Corps issued us.  Nice to see those have been phased out years back. I've looked at the new US issue two-bag / gore tex bivy but never slept in one but they look nice.  But the Merlin out preforms the smaller US issue partol bag in my opinion from the specs I've seen on the US one.

that long side zip on the US goretex bivys, don't that thing leak? 
Canadian goretex bivys are zipper-less, what do you Canadaians think?

I do agree about Danners, I've been sold on them for years.

I have a Eagle Mule I use to carry water, etc.  I like that unit, works for me, but I also have a plain-jane camleback as well

did someone say Gear Slut? I confess, but one collects a lot of stuff over the years when you get my age  

I need to have a yard sell.....


----------



## gun plumber (3 Oct 2004)

Gear Slut...present!
the issued bivys are a bang on piece of kit.I remember getting mine first issued in 95 and on purpose slept in a puddle to try it out!The zipperless design is good because the bag is oversize both in length and width to accomadate personal kit but I would have liked to see a half zipper to aid in getting out in a hurry as opposed to the hot dog in a condom feel that sometimes happens!
Arte et Marte


----------



## rw4th (4 Oct 2004)

*Boots*
- Fall and spring: FT-Lewis Danners. Pricey, but they are the cadillac of combat boots
- Summer: Jungle boots

*US Poncho Liner*
Lightweight, warm, and comfortable. I've dragged this thing all over the place, and I still use it at home on cold nights  ;D

*Gloves*
Flight/crewman gloves. Issue or not, I like them all

*Knife*
I just picked up a CRKT Crawford/Kasper folder with a 4" blade and an OD handle that I'm growing quite fond of

*Multitool*
Leatherman


----------



## D-n-A (4 Oct 2004)

*Boots*
Jungle Boots

*Socks*
USGI Socks
polypro sock liners

*Gloves*
OD Nomax Flight Gloves


*Other*
OD 3L Camelbak
Shemagh
Operational Sling
OD ALICE Pack - small
'64 Pattern Frame.


----------



## gun plumber (2 Nov 2004)

It's always good to see what other gear junkies take.Hopefully this will be a eye opener to any new troops with question as to what works and what does'nt now that the cold weather is upon us!


----------



## Matt_Fisher (2 Nov 2004)

This thread could go on and on and on and on... :

Since nobody's mentioned it yet, I'll spout off a couple about Desert Kit:

Canvas Water Bag.  Essential!  Drinking hot water sucks!

Shemagh.  Essential!  Sandstorms suck!  Furnace-hot winds suck!

Pappy, funny you mention the Modular Sleep System.  I love how that thing can be snapped together.  Also, I've never had any problems with the zipper leaking, but you've got to ensure that the bivi bag is right side up so that the flap covers the zipper.  I suppose that a urethane coated zipper would probably be a better choice for water-resistance than the one they've got.

The only complaint about the MSS really is it's weight and bulk.  However it's a lot better than the "green slug" it replaced.


----------



## rounder (2 Nov 2004)

> Sungpak:
> 'Sleeka' jacket (spelling?)




Pappy... I picked one of these up in Bosnai and no doubt the BEST piece of snivel kit I own. I thought it was so good I got a sleeping bag too. Does anyone know a link to buy snugpak kit?


----------



## Gayson (2 Nov 2004)

My favorite peice of kit is my bivy bag.

I would not trade it in for anything.


----------



## Bartok5 (2 Nov 2004)

If we're talking non-issued gear:

#1 (by far) = Stealth Suit.  Nothing further need be said about the value and utility.  If you work in the field and buy only one item of after-market gear, then this is where your $250 is best spent.  At least until such time as the Army actually issues a proper Goretex wind/rain shell.  And even then......

#2 = Survival Aids (or equivalent) Hooped Bivvy Bag.  Works as a conventional bivvy at 1/2 the weight and bulk of the issued bag.  If you have 5 extra minutes, use the shock-corded aluminum hoops and stakes to set it up as a free-standing one-man tunnel tent and sleep in field luxury with the bag suspended away from your body.  Mine has a built-in vestibule and bug-net  

#3 = 64 Pattern ruck with custom Rigger-made main bag, full-wrap-around A7A straps, 82 Pattern yoke/shoulder straps, U.S. ALICE (or after-market) hip belt, and various other "bells and whistles"  

#4 = MSR Whisperlite "Internationale" multi-fuel stove

#5 = DropZone CADPAT Recce Smock, the absolute Cadillac of practical field jackets

#6 = DropZone/Wiggy's Sleeping Bag system

#7 = Fleece Toque (no more "toque-head", fits under the helmet)

#8 = US Field Coat Liner (same construction as poncho liner - warm, lightweight and compact)

#9 = Polar Fleece Sleeping Bag Liner - any brand, as long as it is long enough with a sturdy zipper

I'm sure that if I were to persue my kit I would identify plenty of other "lesser" non-issue items that I take for granted on a daily basis.  My Petzl LED Headlamp and Spyderco Delica folding knife leap immediately to mind.  However, the above list represents my personal assessment of the most value and practical utility for the money based on my 24 years of infantry service.  You individual results will no doubt vary.  I won't get into the merits of Jungle Boots, Desert Boots, Pilot Gloves, the IECS/ICE Long Underwear, the IECS/ICE Sock System, Poncho Liners, Camelbacks, etc, since those items were all issued to me.  Suffice it to say that we get issed a lot of good kit these days.  My "tried and tested" non-issued items simply compensate for specific deficiencies that I have identified with the issued gear.  Could I perform without them?  Undoubtedly.  Do they increase my soldiering efficiency by making my life easier/more comfortable in the field?  Absolutely, so enough said right there.


----------



## rounder (2 Nov 2004)

> #2 = Survival Aids (or equivalent) Hooped Bivvy Bag.  Works as a conventional bivvy at 1/2 the weight and bulk of the issued bag.  If you have 5 extra minutes, use the shock-corded aluminum hoops and stakes to set it up as a free-standing one-man tunnel tent and sleep in field luxury with the bag suspended away from your body.  Mine has a built-in vestibule and bug-net



   Mark, where do you get this from? How much? Any links to follows.

Thanks


----------



## Fusaki (2 Nov 2004)

> #1 (by far) = Stealth Suit.  Nothing further need be said about the value and utility.  If you work in the field and buy only one item of after-market gear, then this is where your $250 is best spent.  At least until such time as the Army actually issues a proper Goretex wind/rain shell.  And even then......



Agreed. A little expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## Yeoman (2 Nov 2004)

boots-matternhorns 8 inches. the best boot I've ever worn.
socks- fox river, wigwams, or smart wool
gloves-basically anything by hatch. the type I've got (camo pattern on them) I have never seen anywhere other then the regiment kit shop. anything with neoprene, and thin but warm is a very hard find.
knife-I've always enjoyed using the jumpmaster knife. but as a multi-tool, I'd have to say that the old gerber was perfect, or you can get the fancy leatherman from canadian tire.

other
-any type of camleback bag. I've always wanted to use one, but my old unit wouldn't. and since 1 RCR will let me, I've never been happier. you can stuff so much stuff in it, and the bags are so much more comfortable then any on the market in my opinion.
-touqe. I just bought this one on the weekend (actually it was a beanie), it was a pattern that was almost a dead of cadpat. it fit my head perfectly, and I was quite warm wearing it the whole time. it was made by bula. I saw it in boat house for $20.
knee pads- I've always sworn by my hatch knee pads. I have worn volley ball knee pads, I've liked them, I wish I could find mine again so I can wear them again, I don't want to spend $60 again on something I'll find again.
rain gear- I've always loved the us poncho. it's lightweight, AND you don't over heat wearing the damn thing.
there's lots of other kit I'd love to have on my c9, myself, or as equipment, but they'd never allow that stuff. *sigh* one day, maybe, one day.
Greg


----------



## devil39 (2 Nov 2004)

1.   Stealth suit top

2.   Eagle Industies SAS mk V(?) airborne pistol holster

3.   MSR Whisperlite Internationale stove.

4.   64 pattern ruck

5.   Garmin Etrex GPS.   (If your signaller is not carrying a PLUGGER this should move up 2 places).

5.   Cheepo PolyWool/Thinsulate green army gloves

6.   Camelback, oh so recently issued.   If not issued, this moves to number one!

7.  Gerber Fairbairn/Appelgate covert folding knife


----------



## rounder (2 Nov 2004)

The original sleeka, go check it out... You will never be cold again.

www.snugpak.com


----------



## Gayson (3 Nov 2004)

Non-Issue

My 3L OD Camelbak.

I recently bought a roll of some CADPAT from ebay.  I'm going to use it on my Camelbak.


----------



## pappy (3 Nov 2004)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> This thread could go on and on and on and on... :
> 
> Since nobody's mentioned it yet, I'll spout off a couple about Desert Kit:
> 
> ...



Oh yeah Matt I agree anything is better the those old down canvas sponges.   I spent many a cold night it those.   I picked up a new Intergal DEsign Pertex / Permalof bag, that is going to be a nice one, it's a North Ridge model if I remember right.   Picked it up from a friend for about half price in brand new never used condition.   I have a light, super lightweight Snugpak bag, a Merlin 3 that does me quite well most of the year.   But I'm a warm sleeper.

humm drinking hot water, well drinking hot beer ain't much better.   While sucking sand in 29-palms we had a little trick for beer cans, tie a string to the pop-top, and repeatilty dip into gasoline and then into the breeze, only and over and soon you have a cold beer, well at least colder.   Bummer being on a LAV, they use diesel .....   not sure it works as well.

Evaportive cooling.

On the other side we had a problem in Korea keeping beer from freezing...   we would place them inside 5-gallon water cans, using the water as a thermal mass, that did the trick too some might cold weather to freeze on 5-gallons completely.   Although I did have a night where it froze up a 60+ gallon tank of diesel fuel, but that way have been more due to the fact that folks where watering down the diesel to sell off the extra for some young korean sleeping bag warmers.      ;D


----------



## pappy (3 Nov 2004)

Rounder said:
			
		

> Pappy... I picked one of these up in Bosnai and no doubt the BEST piece of snivel kit I own. I thought it was so good I got a sleeping bag too. Does anyone know a link to buy snugpak kit?



There are a few places online to buy it, my suggestion is to shop around a lot of differences in price.  I've noticed the UK sites offer it for a good price while the US sites can get high.  If your outside the UK remember to ask for the discount for not having to pay the UK VAT, and note some shops don't offer it the VAT discount, it's 18% so ask.

http://www.snugpak.com/

The code green section has od green stuff for the green needers.  Note the Sleeka now comes in reversible Tan and OD Green...

http://www.edirectory.co.uk/pf/pages/banner.asp?CompanyID=55&afid=55
Penrith Survival, need I say more, a great company to deal with, been around for every, check out the Buffalo Clothing System suff on this site too, I highly recommend that stuff if your in cold wet.  I've never been hit with any customs charges from Penrith, but not sure about you guys in Canada, I think the Queen wants your money there.

http://www.actiongear.com/cgi-bin/tame.exe/agcatalog/mailcallpg.tam?mailcall=mailcall38
US site, watch the price differences, I think it's the customs charges that drove thier prices up... I think it was these guy that made a item very close to the Sleeka jacket and a set of watching pants, but I checked there site and thier gone...

Hope that helps, I do have more links if you need, but Snugpak it all over the UK, I suggest you order online form there, most will take US and I assume Canadaian credit cards.


----------



## pappy (3 Nov 2004)

duh....
http://www.bivvywear.com/


----------



## WPN TECH (4 Dec 2004)

Stealth suit

Issued Thermal System

Issued ICE System

New Issued Anti-Contact Gloves w/ Liners

Issued CWW Boots

Issued Goretex Socks

Issued Green and Black Sock system

Issued Beleclava And Neck Gator

And a Softie for night time.


----------



## COBRA-6 (4 Dec 2004)

1.  Check out www.silvermans.co.uk, they carry lots of good kit, like the british scrim scarf and snugpack line, they also ship to Canada.

2.  If you happen to be in London it's worth the visit, they gave me a 20% discount rather than doing the VAT rebate paperwork. I bought a sleeka jacket and a softie sleeping bag, best kit ever!!!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Big Foot (4 Dec 2004)

I see all this great kit, but does anyone know what the rules on personal kit are for CAP? Like, can you use basically whatever you want or are you forced to use things like the 82 pattern ruck, the mk III boots, etc? If the answer is no, I think I'm gonna get me a pair of jungle boots and a 64 pattern ruck.


----------



## COBRA-6 (5 Dec 2004)

It completely depends on your course staff and how much cock they feel like giving you. I wore my Danner boots whenever we were in the field... I doubt you could get away with a 64 pattern ruck though!


----------



## Blackhorse7 (13 Jan 2005)

I have seen a couple of "Must Have" kit lists in here, and I wanted to expand on this.  What do you feel is "must have" items in the field?  Snivel Kit is of course welcome, because only an idiot is uncomfortable in the field.  Advise fresh from the front is especially welcome.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (13 Jan 2005)

Ranger blanket~!


----------



## Fusaki (13 Jan 2005)

Fleece Toque


----------



## gun plumber (13 Jan 2005)

Polar fleece bag liner
good multi-tool\knife


----------



## Freddy Chef (13 Jan 2005)

NBC bag.


----------



## someguyincanada (13 Jan 2005)

timmy' s coffee.... oh the small pack


----------



## Bomber (13 Jan 2005)

The old black mattress, that is the only thing anyone ever needs.


----------



## BKells (13 Jan 2005)

mini-mag light with red lens.

issued flashlights are garbage.


----------



## Stomper (13 Jan 2005)

> mini-mag light with red lens.


Do mini mag-lites come with a red lens or do you have to buy them seperately?


----------



## Mars (13 Jan 2005)

I have seen Mini mag lights sold with the red lense covers and the rubber piece to hold them on.  I myself would rather have a head lamp with a red filter, I think that petzel? makes one.  As for me my never leqave home without it piece of kit is my American poly pro shirt I bought in 97, that things is a life saver.


----------



## 48Highlander (13 Jan 2005)

Rifle, ammo, socks, and boots   everything else is a luxury


----------



## Kal (13 Jan 2005)

Surefire M2 Centurion 
BHI SOLAG


----------



## eliteboris (13 Jan 2005)

Drop Zone modular tac vest 
fleece liner.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (13 Jan 2005)

Shave brush and a set of electrician hooks (to clean your weapon)


----------



## Yeoman (13 Jan 2005)

some type of hatch gloves.
Greg


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Rifle, ammo, socks, and boots    everything else is a luxury



map and compass is always nice too  ;D


----------



## Britney Spears (13 Jan 2005)

Its taken this long for someone to mention stealth suit?

The only piece thus far thats actually Canadian too.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2005)

I know that this is more of an army orientated thing but i can't go flying without my US helmet bag


----------



## jonsey (13 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> map and compass is always nice too  ;D



Howabout a uniform? It could get pretty cold with just some socks to cover you. 



Unless you're one of the RHCP, then socks are all you need.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (13 Jan 2005)

FOOD


----------



## Armymedic (13 Jan 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Rifle, ammo, socks, and boots    everything else is a luxury



luxury would be proper fitting boots right for the enviroment we are in....

my list (other then whats been mentioned):
good gloves,

neck gaiter,

stuff sack pillow,

baby wipes,

a norgie coffe cup,

polypro underlayers,

bivy bag.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (14 Jan 2005)

A lighter.  When it comes time to fire up the coleman in -42 weather, suddenly the smokers are popular individuals.


----------



## Armymedic (14 Jan 2005)

Forgot the lighter...

actually I carry a mini soldering torch.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (14 Jan 2005)

bivy, bungee cord and all the gucci fleece  ;D


----------



## BKells (14 Jan 2005)

GoreTex socks. It's like carrying a spare pair of boots.


----------



## sdimock (16 Jan 2005)

Thanks Armymedic,

I was mocked on course for having my UT100SI in my ruck, I'm glad I'm not alone


----------



## q_1966 (19 Jan 2005)

Wheelers FMP Cover, use to be called the "Canadian Peacekeeper", now FMP #1

http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=2001

- Shawn


----------



## q_1966 (19 Jan 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> norgie coffe cup,



Whats a Norgie Coffee Cup?

- Shawn


----------



## my72jeep (19 Jan 2005)

I invested a $1.00 for a army green lexan spoon at MEC drilled a hole in the handle and put a piece of 550 cord through it keep it around my neck so i allways have a good spoon for coffee or whatever.next a fleece scarf or head tube keeps the neck nice and warm.Bungee cords gods gift to the solider.


----------



## Sharpey (19 Jan 2005)

Rum


----------



## Love793 (19 Jan 2005)

Tim Hortons insolated coffee cup.


----------



## GIJANE (19 Jan 2005)

Reading material (for those lonely nights in the box aka comand post)   

Jane


----------



## q_1966 (19 Jan 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Tim Hortons insolated coffe cup.



Thanx for clarifying

-Shawn


----------



## Armymedic (19 Jan 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> Whats a Norgie Coffee Cup?
> 
> - Shawn




is a small foldable soft sided. carries 1 cup of hot fluid really well and is smaller then the average wallet when folded....

mine is brown.

http://kitshop.ppcli.com/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=225&osCsid=d578f88de5d617b41ffd20f23e73df66


----------



## q_1966 (21 Jan 2005)

Hanwag Alaska GTX boots, 

Own a pair and must say that these are a damned good pair of boots, and when worn with the right socks, are worth there weight in gold, there sold at Track 'n' Trail in Edmonton, heres a link - 

http://www.trackntrail.ca/trackntrail/sales/cat9_1.htm

I dont know, from experience if the Hanwag Special Force GTX are as good as mine, but if they are, im buying a pair when I go into the reserves


----------



## honestyrules (23 Jan 2005)

I have to agree with Mars, the head lamp is sweet. The sleepingbag liner is good too, but i got the new ranger blanket/slleping bag liner kinda thing this weeks and it is good stuff!


----------



## BKells (23 Jan 2005)

PAPKE you should state overtly that you're a cadet.


----------



## q_1966 (23 Jan 2005)

BKells said:
			
		

> PAPKE you should state overtly that you're a cadet.



I do, what does RCACC stand for...


----------



## Blackhorse7 (23 Jan 2005)

I'm confused, BKells, why exactly does Papke have to _overty_ state he is a cadet?!?   I'm sure you don't feel that just because Papke is RCACC, you feel he may not have some constructive thoughts or comments.   I know I certainly continue to learn things from those younger than me and more junior than me.

But as I say, I'm sure that's not what you meant.


----------



## Armymedic (23 Jan 2005)

sum up the cadet issue, and carry on with the thread.


----------



## bossi (23 Jan 2005)

Depending on the situation ...

Essentials:
Spare socks (and, I echo the Goretex sock comment - the issue ones are shite, but I like my Sealskinz)
Olive drab triangle bandage (for use as a bandanna, hat, mask)
Pocket first aid kit (there's usually who's related to Clumsy Carp ...)
POCKET knives (let's not start that knife thread again ... please ...)
I also echo the fire-making comment (increasingly important, as more guys quit smoking ...)

TI stuff:
Combination bug repellant sunscreen (e.g. Muskol)
Pelican M6 flashlight (for when you really, really, really need white light ...)
Sealskinz Goretex gloves, contact gloves, or else wristovers

Before we got issued our new-fangled neck gaiter, I used to always have a tube neck warmer that could be configured into a gazillion shapes (came in really handy before they issued us our shemaghs)

*Pocket Snacks* (e.g. PowerBars, Sun-Ryipe Fruit 2 Go)
In addition to survival snacks, during my last job (CIMIC) it was useful to have something in order to reciprocate when given something by a local - I will always remember the elder who dug deep in his pocket in order to give me some walnuts (it's all he had), and I was so thankful I had something to give him in return - also, it helped overcome that awkwardness about "oh, no really ... I insist ..." - Sun-Rype are Canadian, so I was able to explain that it was a gift from Canada ...

P.S. (I knew I'd forget something ESSENTIAL ... like cold medicine - borne out by Falklands AAR)


----------



## Pikache (24 Jan 2005)

-It was drilled into me during BMQ to always carry a lighter. A source of fire is good... even if it's to burn off threads on your uniform.
-toque and fleece shirt. never go on an ex without them.
-a nuke bag of some sort to carry your extra goodies.


----------



## kato (25 Jan 2005)

folding camp chair aka chair ina bag
   10 cup coffee perc.
    single burner coleman propane stove(heats a pot of coffee faster than issue stove and leave other 2     burners for rats and shaving water)
    a cooler
    and of course "non dairy"creamer


----------



## q_1966 (25 Jan 2005)

kato said:
			
		

> folding camp chair aka chair ina bag



Those camp chairs are ok, but I always found them to hard on the ol' back, no way to sit upright


----------



## Love793 (26 Jan 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> Those camp chairs are ok, but I always found them to hard on the ol' back, no way to sit upright



Have you ever tried getting dressed while sitting on a damp log?  Compare that with the camp chair, and tell me the difference.  A little bit of minor uncomfort, is a lot better than a whole bunch of major discomfort.


----------



## jswift872 (26 Jan 2005)

I dunno, but when ever I go on FTX's we don't get chairs??? Are you Cadets or something?


----------



## GIJANE (26 Jan 2005)

J-Swift said:
			
		

> I dunno, but when ever I go on FTX's we don't get chairs??? Are you Cadets or something?



They are talking about camping chairs, you have to buy them (like at walmart or crappy tire)

Jane


----------



## bdcasey916 (26 Jan 2005)

I use a little folding stool that i got at CT for 10 bucks, it goes inside my valise, and i use it when i am in a trench behind the C6, or in Winter warfare i use it in the tent instead of sitting on my valise or what not.. everyone in my chain of command thinks its a great idea and i have never had a problem about it


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2005)

J-Swift said:
			
		

> I dunno, but when ever I go on FTX's we don't get chairs??? Are you Cadets or something?



Maybe when you have done ALOT of FTXs you will know.  Before questioning people's experiences ( the cadet comment) maybe you should have more than BMQ and SQ.


----------



## qjdb (26 Jan 2005)

J-Swift said:
			
		

> I dunno, but when ever I go on FTX's we don't get chairs??? Are you Cadets or something?



hehe J-Swift, time to go and make a purchase on your own, dude.   $10 at Can. Tire gets you a nice little tripod folding chair (i got one in RealWood Cam) that fits quite nicely strapped to the outside of your ruck, or like someone else mentioned, inside the valise.   It even comes with a bit of a shoulder strap so that you can haul it around with you that way.

If I do a course where I am going to be on a bunk-bed, it also makes a great night-stand table for my glasses, watch, flashlight, bootbands, that kind of thing.

They only weight a couple of pounds, if that, so you don't even really notice it, but everyone else does, when they are sitting on the wet grass or log, and you're nice and dry on your little chair.

Quentin


----------



## scm77 (26 Jan 2005)

Is this like what you are talking about?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/assortments/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442156275&FOLDER%3C%3EbrowsePath=2534374303517496&FOLDER%3C%3EbrowsePath=2534374303517521&FOLDER%3C%3EbrowsePath=1408474396669569&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396669569&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474396670271&bmUID=1106770864262


----------



## q_1966 (26 Jan 2005)

quote author=Love793 link=topic=25224/post-156416#msg156416 date=1106729682]
Have you ever tried getting dressed while sitting on a damp log?   Compare that with the camp chair, and tell me the difference.   A little bit of minor uncomfort, is a lot better than a whole bunch of major discomfort.

True, but thats why I put something dry down, ie a garbage bag or put on waterproof pants, and the chair is not something you dont really want to haul around alot

As a balance of comfort and not carrying around to much, i agree with bdcasey916  the mini stool is the way to go.


----------



## c4th (26 Jan 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Forgot the lighter...
> 
> actually I carry a mini soldering torch.



If you are talking about the high-pressure butane lighters I had a buddy who actually repaired the soldering in his am/fm radio with one of those.


----------



## c4th (26 Jan 2005)

Kit I've bought in the Last 12 months that was not a waste of money:

Petzle Head Lamp: $35
Stealth Suit top: $100
Garmin Rino 120:  $300
Brit shemagh scarf:  E$9
Kneepads from Peacekeeper $35 (hey, I'm over 30, and they saved my life in Gagetown)

Last 10 Years that I still use everytime I go in the field:

Ridgerest mattress.

Garrison:

Leather White Drill Gloves:  $25.  I would go awol before wearing the shitty mickey mouse cloth ones again.  

The snivel kit being issued these days is getting to be as good as anything on the market.  If I'm paying for it, it's got to be lighter and warmer.


----------



## Swin435 (26 Jan 2005)

Blackhorse, as you will remember....when you're mounted: there's always room for the BBQ and cooler, when you're dismounted make friends with the SQ/CQ and have his crew carry the BBQ for you.

Other than that, Mrs. Dash, Louisiana Hot Sauce and a good knife.

Armoured...the only way to go on EX  8)


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Jan 2005)

Swin435 said:
			
		

> Armoured...the only way to go on EX 8)



Don't you mean recce?? lol sorry I couldn't resist...

I have one of those camp chairs too, great for when you're course staff or in a CP... not so much when your in the light infantry role...


----------



## jswift872 (27 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Maybe when you have done ALOT of FTXs you will know.  Before questioning people's experiences ( the cadet comment) maybe you should have more than BMQ and SQ.



dude it was a simple question.. :-\ I didn't think you could take chairs on field exercises.  ???


----------



## gun plumber (27 Jan 2005)

The folding stools are an exellent investment.I had one made about 7 yrs ago fo 20 bucks.It's made out of steel tubular with a canvas seat.Folds up and fits perfect on the outside of the ruck attached by the ski/snowshoe straps and the reducing straps on the top.A bit heavy,but the damn thing was run over by a Gun tractor and still works like the day I got it.


----------



## dw_1984 (27 Jan 2005)

The general rule w/ anything extra:

if you bring it, you hafta hump it.  pack accordingly.


----------



## kato (27 Jan 2005)

:



Garrison:

Leather White Drill Gloves:   $25.   I would go awol before wearing the shitty mickey mouse cloth ones again.   

.   
 A buddy gave me some gloves he gets from a funeral home they're pallbearer gloves with little rubber stipples on the palms ,never loose a grip on your rifle.


----------



## Swin435 (27 Jan 2005)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> Don't you mean recce?? lol sorry I couldn't resist...
> 
> Well at the time we were "Armoured" Recce....but I've done it all.  Iltis Recce, Armoured Recce and Armoured....when you have the carring case, why not use it.
> 
> J-Swift...if you don't mind a couple of extra pounds ( on the heavy side) than a small camping chair is priceless on a lengthy ex.


----------



## Strike (27 Jan 2005)

My "camp" chair consists of something that you fold your thermarest in.  Of course, the one I have is not really subdued in colour, but it rolls up nicely with the mattress.

I also have a little kitchen kit which carries a spice kit, creamer, sugar, teabags, and instant coffee, for those times when the CP coffee gets a little old.

As for pillows, the light and heavyweight gortex parkas fold nicely into themselves and zipper up into a great pillow.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (27 Jan 2005)

Strike, that was a good one to mention.

I was on an ex once with the Strathcona's and the driver for the Troop Leader had two ammo boxes that he had in the Lynx (last ex I believe they were ever used on).   In one he had spare IMP items that he did not use from previous meals, and the other was all sauces, spices, etc to jazz the meal up.   Again Swin435 brings up a point, great if you can carry it, but even the foot soldier could whip something together to suit their needs.

Must Have Kit List (mind you I'm outdated by years, so I'm adding items I didn't have at the time)

1.   GOOD boots
2.   Goretex socks
3.   Quality socks with either polypro liners (winter) or coolmax (summer)
4.   Flashlight, preferably Surefire
5.   Back up LED light.   I wear one for my current business on my jacket
6.   Camelbak
7.   Ranger blanket
8.   A good knife.   I carried a Cold Steel SRK, and a Leatherman
9.   Either a shemag or the old issue scarf.   Huge, and good in the summer too for a dust rag or towel.
10.   Fleece toque, even in summer.   It's so small you don't even notice it, and invaluable when you need it.

Any other lists of essentials, or things to add?


----------



## Kal (28 Jan 2005)

A very good pair of gloves.....


----------



## Strike (28 Jan 2005)

One more thing -- I can't believe no one has mentioned it.

Baby wipes or those disposable face cloths with the soap already in them.  Nothing worse that having to wash your face with a damp, moldy face cloth.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (31 Jan 2005)

Strike, check page 2.  Baby wipes is there.  Good for removing cam paint...


----------



## Thompson_JM (31 Jan 2005)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> Strike, check page 2.   Baby wipes is there.   Good for removing cam paint...



They are not good for removing Cam Paint,

They are AMAZING at removing it!  About the only thing ive found that effortlessly removes it from your face.... just takes it right off! as opposed to scrubbing your face raw with soap and a wash cloth...... 

other good kit to have in the feild.. Chapstick. always nice in the cold weather, I try to make sure ive always got some.
and yes. a good pair of gloves cant be stated enough. regardless of trade, theyre good to have.


----------



## Dissident (1 Feb 2005)

All the extra kit I ever carried is somewhere in another post in this thread.

Except for extra rifle cleaning kit:
-Pull through rope type, works way better than the rods
-Dentist tools. 
-Q-tips

Weight nothing and saves me tons of time.


----------



## bcbarman (5 Feb 2005)

This may be a no brainer, but I have more ziplock bags and bungee cords with me that you think that I am going to start a water baloon war with indirect fire.

The only civvy kit that I carry is a good pair of thinsulat sock from MEC and 3 or 4 powerbars for the middle of a foot patrol.  Nothing beats that energy boost when you need a blast to get back to the hide.

Granted, I am on the wet coast and if it ain't raining, it ain't training, and we do nothing but train.


----------



## gun plumber (18 Mar 2005)

Just discovered e-bay!
A kit sluts dream!


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (22 Mar 2005)

Head, 
foam padding system, new balaclava, and COMBAT SCARF, im surprised noone has mentioned it yet.

Body
ICE kit is nice

Feet,
black Champion sport socks with thoose green outers.  Jungle boots when I can get away with it, or MK 3's with gortex socks

Snivel
fleece bag with a zipper that fits the combat jacket perfecly for a piilow, biv bag with a "prop rod" and a clip for the rain jacket makes for a nice 1 person tent. fleece sleeping bag liner.

Misc
Camel back woodland pattern,cargo straps for my valise, 82 pattern webbing belt in the 82 pattern ruck    , some old black bauer knee pads.  neoprene bushline gloves

Does anyone know where I can find a 64 pattern bag in decent condition?  Ive got the  frame, but my bag is see through (hold your comments) and im not confident in putting any more than 5lbs in there.


----------



## q_1966 (27 Mar 2005)

FMP #1 (from CP Gear)
Field Pillow, (CP Gear) 
Zippered Tri-fold Wallet (CP Gear)
The new IECS Fleece Top & Bottom


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Mar 2005)

I've said it elsewhere, I'll say it here:  without question, the coolest piece of sniv kit I ever owned was a Hennessey Hammock.  At around $200 US, a tad steep, but its a bed, bivvy, tent, even a chair, all in one. Fan-diddly-dam-tastic piece of kit.

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## q_1966 (28 Mar 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I've said it elsewhere, I'll say it here:   without question, the coolest piece of sniv kit I ever owned was a Hennessey Hammock.   At around $200 US, a tad steep, but its a bed, bivvy, tent, even a chair, all in one. Fan-diddly-dam-tastic piece of kit.
> 
> CHIMO,   Kat



Hows it turn into a chair?


----------



## qjdb (28 Mar 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> Hows it turn into a chair?



sit in it sideways, lie back, and enjoy.  ;D


----------



## Strike (28 Mar 2005)

No wonder the aircrew can never get gloves at supply.  You guys steal them all!   :rage:


----------



## gun plumber (2 Apr 2005)

Lucked out yesterday in the West Ed and now I am the proud owner of a brand new Stealth Suit.A bit pricey,but worth ten times that in the long run.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (7 Apr 2005)

I just found the sweetest 3-season camping pad ever!

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=365153&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=832995

It's the same length/width of the issue green self-inflating pad, but it weighs half as much (half the size as well...it folds up a little larger then a 1L Nalgene bottle) and its twice as thick. It's also lined with Primaloft insulation, supposedly good to about -9 degrees C. Super super comfy...anyone with lower back problems will love this thing. 

I'm leaving in a week or so for a weeklong loop around Kejimkujik National Park...I'll post back with some info on how well it held up. 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## basxav (10 Apr 2005)

Hi all:
Who sells this stealth suit that you guys rave so much about? I have no need for it but I'm curious as I'd like to vist the company's website and read about this fantastic jacket 

xavier


----------



## dw_1984 (10 Apr 2005)

Stealth suits are available at both the RCR and PPCLI kitshops.  As to who actually manufactures them, I have no clue.


----------



## gun plumber (10 Apr 2005)

peerless garments out of Winnipeg,Manitoba is the manufacturer,but you wont find any info about them on their website.Not really much to tell about them though.They are a single ply gore-tex shell,with a zipper and a button up storm flap,a integral hood,a drawstring at the bottom and Velcro at the cuff.It is a dull golden color and has the texture of a nylon jacket.
If you want,,maybe some one or myself could post a picture.
As well as the above mentioned kitshops,Supply Sargent in the West Ed mall sells them for about the same price.They also give a discount to military pers on everything except knives.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (11 Apr 2005)

Question on the Stealth suits... I understand the concept that it is single ply, and therefore meant to be worn under an outer layer, but what about the hood?  Would it not face greater wear/tear being single ply and more exposed?


----------



## McGowan (18 May 2005)

Just some things that I find good to carry, on a normal course.....or training day, please post yours 

THIS IS FOR SUMMER BTW

The List
=====

Ruck Sack*
Tac Vest/Webbing*
Field Message Pad
Helmet
Kevlar Vest
Hydration Pack

*Ruck List:
Shaving Kit*
Shine Kit*
Valise**
Towel
2nd Pair Boots
Basin
Field Cap
Jacket
1 x Cad Pat Uniform Set
Fleece Top
Rain Pants
Scarf (face cover)
Ballistic Goggles
Bungie Cords/20' Rope (1/4" thick)
Thermo Rest
Gortex Socks
2x socks
2x T-shirts
2x underwear
Thermal Underwear

*Valise*
Sleeping Bag & Liner
Ground Sheet
Bivi Bag
Shelter Half (suggested but not req'd yet)

*Shine Kit*
Polish
Applicator Brush
Shine Brush

*Shaving Kit*
Toothbrush & Paste
Razor
Shaving Cream
Comb/Brush
Floss
Pit Stick
Soap
Shampoo

*Tac Vest*
Rain Jacket
Canteen
Cleaning Kit
Face Cam
C7 Mags
Smoke
Nades'
FB's
Bayonet
Sunscreen
Bug Juice
Canteen & Cup
Flashlight (90 and mag light)
Shell Dressing
Gloves
Candle
Matches (waterproof)
Foot Powder
Gas Mask(NBCD gear)
Gerber


----------



## Island Ryhno (18 May 2005)

Para Cord, always good for something. (like tying your gerber onto yourself)  8)


----------



## BKells (18 May 2005)

Is this a duplicate of a course kit list? I noticed it's all issued kit and has a lot of things on it that no one actually carries.


----------



## D-n-A (18 May 2005)

What I took to the field on my last ex

FFO
Helmet
boonie hat
Tac Vest:
5x Magazines (loaded)
8x 5.56 clips
2x 200 rounds linked 5.56 
Cam paint
field dressing
cleaning supplies for rifle(swabs, q-tips, etc)
shemagh
nomax flight gloves
FMP
3L Camelbak Thermobak
flashlight
chemlight

Marching Order
'82 pat rucksack w/ '64 pat frame
1x CADPAT TW Cam Screen
1x CADPAT Uniform
2x underwear
2x socks
2x t-shirts
1x fleece shirt
1x Goretex Stealth Suit Jacket
shaving kit
more cleaning stuff for my rifle
paracord
zap-straps
canteen w/ canteen cup(I shave out of it, an leave the wash basin in my locker)
Valaise:
sleeping bag
bivy bag
poncholiner



I also recently purchased a TT 3-Day assualt pack, an that be part of my FFO from now on.


----------



## McGowan (19 May 2005)

BKells said:
			
		

> Is this a duplicate of a course kit list? I noticed it's all issued kit and has a lot of things on it that no one actually carries.




man, you don't need unissued stuff really...unless it's the wash basin...cause issued ones blow. But everyone I know pretty much carries that much..


----------



## NATO Boy (20 May 2005)

Not really a piece of kit; but it makes the Tac Vest a little more manageable...

Velcro Patches (soft side) for disabling velcro on Mag Pouches, Grenade Pouches...e.t.c.

I find it much easier (and quieter) to change mags now that I've done this (and it's not permanent, so you can't get in sh#t.)


----------



## McGowan (23 May 2005)

did you know...that removing the liner to the beret is consider modifications!!


----------



## BKells (23 May 2005)

McGowan said:
			
		

> did you know...that removing the liner to the beret is consider modifications!!



Everybody knows that tampering with the Queen's property is a chargeable offence.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 May 2005)

So I'm just borrowing the beret when I buy it from clothing stores?
What, the money I pay is like a damage deposit, thats why I never get it back?
I can't take out the liner to make a beret fit, but I can get my DEU tailored?

Quick!  Someone produce a list of the Queen's property that you can tamper with!


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

McGowan said:
			
		

> man, you don't need unissued stuff really...



You are not serious right ?


----------



## chrisf (23 May 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Quick!   Someone produce a list of the Queen's property that you can tamper with!



Well, you're not supposed to polish your combat boots, silicone only! Remember to keep a copy of the instructions tag that comes with the boots for when your Sergeant Major tries to tell you other wise


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

McGowan said:
			
		

> *Valise*
> Sleeping Bag & Liner
> Ground Sheet
> Bivi Bag
> Shelter Half (suggested but not req'd yet)



I dont know about you but ground sheet and shelter half were the same thing in the army i grew up in.........Thats why theres a zipper on the ground sheet.......you zip it to another one to make a shelter ..............thus a shelter.....half !!


----------



## PhilB (23 May 2005)

Natoboy not to be an asshole but why do you need to change mags quietly?? If you have the need to change mags then generally you have just expended a mag??


----------



## Blackhorse7 (23 May 2005)

Good point... I think once you have to change mags, noise control would be a far secondary concern to more immediate problems.  Unless you are a CP wog, and you are using your mag pouch as a Snickers container...  ;D


----------



## max flinch (24 May 2005)

I am shocked and and appalled to see that other than a one word reference to rum, no one has yet mentioned a hip flask. Some of you youngsters take note: Every once in blue moon, a little splash of Crown Royal goes a long way, whether it's a morale booster toasting someone's birthday in the middle of the pouring rain halfway through a ftx, or fortifying a cup of coffee after coming in from a long cold spell in a LP. (Not an endorsement of getting loaded on ex or while on duty. If you don't know the diff, don't even start! Many's the time my flask hasn't even seen the light of day.)

Of course, being in a highland unit, it's expected that we're gonna get half cut somewhere along the way...


----------



## Thompson_JM (24 May 2005)

Meh, Go easy on McGowan...  He's still new. He will learn after enough FTX's that sometimes its not such a bad idea to go out and buy some non issue stuff. I mean im a REMF and I still went out and got some things... any fool can be uncomfortable....

I didnt start putting any sort of real money into non issue kit until about 4+ years in..


----------



## NATO Boy (24 May 2005)

PhilB said:
			
		

> Natoboy not to be an ******* but why do you need to change mags quietly?? If you have the need to change mags then generally you have just expended a mag??



Perhaps after an Aussie Peel-Back during a quiet halt, other than that...."pulls foot out of mouth"


----------



## PhilB (24 May 2005)

no worries buds just wanted clarification


----------



## kyleg (19 Jul 2005)

Hey all,
Just wondering what your favorite after-market kit is. I searched through the board and didn't find quite what I was looking for. This is an anything goes thread: if you didn't get it issued, and you like (or hate) to use it, toss it in. Here's mine:

- Coleman Stove Model 440 (runs on white fuel, AKA naphtha (sp?), so I use it for free on ex)
- Nuke bag (got it at a surplus, it's not the issue bag, but it's nice for snivel kit. Just got an ALICE pack, I'll be trying that out instead)
- CPGear neoprene gloves (great for warmish wet weather)
- 64 pattern frame (with my 82 ruck and accessories attached, webbing belt as a waist belt)
- Jungle boots (haven't used them on ex yet, but they work great civvy side)
- Survival Knife (cheapie i picked up, partly for the LCF, partly cause it really does come in handy. Hollow handle for matches etc)
- Woodland Camo Poncho (WAY lighter and much more compact than the issue raincoat)
- CamelBak (nothing better than water-on-demand)

That's about it for now, but if I had my way (my way = $$$) the list would be full of names like Kifaru and Lightfighter.

So, let me (and all the other inexperienced-but-in-love-with-kit-folks) know what you carry, what works, what doesn't, and why.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## PViddy (19 Jul 2005)

1.  MSR dromedary bag (i suppose camelbak bladder may work as well), with shower attachment.  I love the look on peoples faces when you walk by smelling like a Shoppers DM pedicure counter.

2.  Petzl Tactikka plus.  Best head lamp their is.


cheers

PV


----------



## gun plumber (19 Jul 2005)

At one time,not long ago on a base far,far away..
I used to consider myself a gear slut,but with all the new issued kit, alot of the stuff I had is now "put out to pasture".I still have some of my"greatest hits" stuff that will never die though.
1.Stealth suit
2.Camelbak
3.Leatherman charge
4.INOVA XO flashlight
5.fleece toque
6.Alpha liner
7.64 pat frame
8.CRKT M16-13 knife
I've got more kit than I know what to do with,but these items are my most "prized" possesions.I also didn't include my Danner Acadias in the list because they are my issued footwear,but they are the bee's knees of combat boots.100% better than the old Mk IIIs.

cheers


----------



## Bomber (21 Jul 2005)

In two to three years, everything on all of the list here will be replaced with issued kit.  I have stopped buying most stuff, as I can see it coming in the "soon to someday" time frame.  Stealth suit will be replaced with wind/rain suit, ruck with small pack, Fleece toque with fleece head stuff, camelbak with separate unit or just the bladder in the radio pouch on small pack, big crazy kitchen knife with the new bayonet, and I guess the only thing left is the flashlight, that isn;t my side of the fence, so I got no idea.  I had the LCMM of flashlights ear at one time, but never brought in a Tactikka to show him.  And hell, the Mk 4's look comfy and the TCB's are comfy so I can;t justify getting Danners anymore.  And I just bought a pair of Bates M9 boots.


----------



## KevinB (23 Jul 2005)

Bomber - you are the eternal optimist aren't you...  

 Even when I had my DPM Gortex I still liked a Stealth suit for other stuff.

Kevin's don't leave home w/o kit.

 Stealth Suit
 Smart Wool socks
 Kifaru EMR - THE ruck
 Paraclete RAV - for you might actually want to fight while wearing armour and a TV  :
 Surefire Lights (many many many)
 Garmin ETrex GPS
 Personal Weapons doodahs - oh like a RAIL that works...
 Grip Tape (My palms sweat when I'm scared and when I need a weapon I am usually scared)

 Beard CHIT  ;D


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (23 Jul 2005)

Hmmm...for the winter: Good thermos, Hot Pawz, fleece toque and bag liner, fuzzy bunny slippers, decent book.
Summer...Gatorade mix, gun tape, jungle boots, blow up hunters seat, fuzzy bunny slippers.

cheerz,
Andrew


----------



## Bomber (23 Jul 2005)

My optimism stems from where I work.


----------



## Britney Spears (23 Jul 2005)

Good call on the grip tape though, I haven't much money so I'd like my LCF as cheap as possible.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (24 Jul 2005)

No, not a bad idea at all, I keep dropping my coffee mug all over my laptop.   :warstory:  Damn I'm a geek.  In all seriousness though it is a good idea, I've found my VFG to me a little bit on the skinny side and I'm thinking some of that might be just what the doctor ordered.


Cheers;
Andrew


----------

